# alloy wheel curb rash repair



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

Just spent a whopping $55 to get curb rash that I got backing into a spot fixed. I was going to replace the wheel but on a referral from the local dealer, I got hooked up with a mobile wheel repair guy. They perfectly color matched, clear-coated, and removed the blemishes from the wheel. It looks excellent. Hell, for $55 it's a bargain. 

My experience with repaints is that they usually don't hold up well. Some pitting or chipping does occur, but I'll replace the wheel if things don;t turn out well.

I've got the referral for the guy if anybody is interested in Philadelphia. He comes to your house or many of the local dealers.

It's a cheap alternative to the $510 for a new wheel or $275 for a refurbished one. MOst repair guys charge around $125.


----------



## bmwsfca (Jun 30, 2002)

*Thanks for sharing*

A bolt on the highway hit the sides of one of the wheels and left a 1/8"x1" long gash.

Thinking of using one of those repair guys. Good to hear you had some success.


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

I say it's worth a try. If they screw up, you can always trade-in the wheel for a refurbished one in better shape.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

RChoudry said:


> *I say it's worth a try. If they screw up, you can always trade-in the wheel for a refurbished one in better shape. *


You mean at the dealer?


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

you can trade it in through wheel exchange or other places. Hell, I can put felt lining around this one, throw a piece of glass on it and make it a coffee table or something!


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

RChoudry said:


> *Just spent a whopping $55 to get curb rash that I got backing into a spot fixed. I was going to replace the wheel but on a referral from the local dealer, I got hooked up with a mobile wheel repair guy. They perfectly color matched, clear-coated, and removed the blemishes from the wheel. It looks excellent. Hell, for $55 it's a bargain.
> 
> My experience with repaints is that they usually don't hold up well. Some pitting or chipping does occur, but I'll replace the wheel if things don;t turn out well.
> 
> ...


I'm definitely interested, can you post his contact info? If not email me ([email protected])

Thanks


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

Sure Josh:

Alloy Wheel Repair Specialists, Inc.

James A. Walker
610-970-8768
215-450-1160 (cell)

[email protected]
www.alloywheelrepairsevices.com

Tell him the guy with the black BMW coupe at Don Rosen sent ya!


----------



## rwebbe (Jan 20, 2002)

*How About Bumper Rash*

It occurs to me if he can repair wheels, why not those annoying scratches on the bumpers? Would save hundreds of dollars in repair bills.


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

RChoudry said:


> *Sure Josh:
> 
> Alloy Wheel Repair Specialists, Inc.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Rashad. I'll be giving him a call sometime soon.

Josh


----------



## general06 (Apr 15, 2002)

Hey does anyone have a referal for this service in the los angeles area. I'd like to blame mine wheel rashes on outside influences, but I'd be lying....


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

try the national website for wheel repair listed above for wheel repair. They're a countrywide service. Mr. Walker is an operator/owner of the franchise.


----------



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

*Who's had this done; what are longer term results?*

Hey,

Great information. I am looking at both new and used 330's, many of which have some minor rash.

Now I know what I am in for as far as possible correction. Question: Has anyone done this, and what happens after a year or so? Issues with paint, balancing, clear coat?

Thanks, all!

Lansing


----------

